# No more ticking/ratcheting sound from rear wheel



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

I just purchased a new Pinarello FP3 yesterday. As part of the new bike setup, the LBS transferred my Soul S2.0 wheels over to the Pinarello. (These wheels have less than 500 miles and were working perfectly on my previous bike) The transfer of wheels involved installing the new stock cassette (SRAM 1070) on to the rear Soul wheel. I'm not very mechanical but I'm assuming this should be a pretty basic task for an LBS mechanic. I DID NOT ask them to service the hubs. Anyhow, today I noticed that I was no longer hearing that normal ticking/ratcheting sound while coasting from the rear hub. If I lift up the back wheel and spin it, it's completely quiet. I also noticed while riding today an occasional slipping/skipping while pedaling. (maybe 1/2 dozen times during my 15 mile ride) 
Since the LBS that I purchased it from is 60 or so miles away, I'm planning to bring it to a closer LBS (one that I've used and trust) to look it over. (I'm thinking it'll probably cost me more in gas to bring it back to where I purchased it from versus paying the local LBS to make the necessary adjustments) I'm assuming/hoping this isn't anything serious. For those of you that are mechanical, any idea as to what may be causing these symptoms? This probably isn't a factor, but the LBS also transferred over my Force cranks and SRAM Red 52/36 chainrings to the new bike. (The bike came stock with Rival cranks and 50/34 chainrings) Thoughts?

Thanks,
- Bill


----------



## khat (Sep 22, 2009)

Sounds like the LBS serviced the hub and put in too much grease which makes it quite and causing the pawls not to lock into position causing the slipping. At least that what happen when I put too much in.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

New chain? On a slightly worn cassette under power will do this. If the chain is skipping that's one thing. If the freehub itself is skipping then you have a problem. I think chain or RD adjustment more likely. Nothing that you describe should alter anything to do with the freehub.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses. 

khat, I was wondering the same thing but I don't understand why he'd go ahead and service the hub as part of a new purchase / wheel transfer. Would that be normal protocol? (i.e., while I'm transferring over the wheel and installing a new cassette, I'll go ahead and lube up the hub?)

bikejulio, the chain would be new as it's the stock chain that was on the new bike. Same with the cassette, new. It's possible that the slippage is coming from the chain and it's an adjustment related issue, but what about the completely quiet hubs? My understanding is that the ticking/ratcheting sound originates from the hubs/pawls. I'm no mechanic but I suspect that the lack of hub noise and occasional slippage is somehow related.

Thanks again guys for the replies.

- Bill


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

+1 on what khat said. Doesn't make sense that the LBS would service your hub but is sounds like yours is doing the same thing that I've been fighting with for a while. Mine will make a clunking noise when the sticking pawl releases. There is a fine line between too much grease and too little. Also, you need to use a light grease or the pawls will stick really bad.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

redondoaveb, yes, I do hear an occasional clunk as well. Do you think this is something that'll eventually work itself out over time through riding? Or will the LBS need to take it apart and service it? I'm just hoping it hasn't damaged my wheel in any way. I still don't understand why they'd go ahead and service the hub. Is that something they can do pretty quickly or is it fairly time consuming? Thanks.

- Bill


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

I know I never service the hub when doing a wheel swap or a cassette change. It would be an additional cost to the customer, and I would not even think about doing so without consulting with the customer first.

Besides, servicing the freehub on most wheels requires disassembling the rear axle to some degree. 

I truly doubt that the LBS serviced the hub and my guess for the skipping is a rear derailleur adjustment is needed since hubs from different manufacturers do not always have the same identical measurements.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks frdfandc. How do you explain the ZERO hub noise though? I'm not hearing any ratcheting sound whatsoever now when coasting or spinning the wheel. Would a rear derailleur needing adjustment cause that behavior? I wouldn't think so but what do I know. BTW, I do agree with you regarding the LBS servicing the hub. Why would they take the time to do that without being asked. Maybe they ran into some issues and decided to lube it up?


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

BillyK said:


> redondoaveb, yes, I do hear an occasional clunk as well. Do you think this is something that'll eventually work itself out over time through riding? Or will the LBS need to take it apart and service it? I'm just hoping it hasn't damaged my wheel in any way. I still don't understand why they'd go ahead and service the hub. Is that something they can do pretty quickly or is it fairly time consuming? Thanks.
> 
> - Bill


Hey Bill, Mine hasn't worked itself out, didn't do it when I first purchased the wheels. LBS will need to take it apart to service. I can service mine in about half an hour. Hasn't done any damage and response's I've received from other members indicate that it shouldn't, just really annoying sounding. 

I've been trying different lubes, haven't found one that completely fixes the issue.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks redondoaveb. Good to hear that it didn't do any damage. I'll be bringing the bike by my local LBS this week to get it straightened out. It's really not worth the time and money to bring it back to the LBS that I purchased it from, plus I don't want to tarnish the relationship in any way as they've provided superb customer service and I suspect this may have been an honest mistake. I'd rather just suck it up and pay the extra $50-$100 to get the issue rectified. (It'd cost me $25 in gas alone just to make the trip, and if I had to drop it off and come back, double that. It's also an hour drive each way so it's my time as well)

- Bill


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

BillyK said:


> Thanks redondoaveb. Good to hear that it didn't do any damage. I'll be bringing the bike by my local LBS this week to get it straightened out. It's really not worth the time and money to bring it back to the LBS that I purchased it from, plus I don't want to tarnish the relationship in any way as they've provided superb customer service and I suspect this may have been an honest mistake. I'd rather just suck it up and pay the extra $50-$100 to get the issue rectified. (It'd cost me $25 in gas alone just to make the trip, and if I had to drop it off and come back, double that. It's also an hour drive each way so it's my time as well)
> 
> - Bill


Let me know what the outcome is. I'm curious if your problem is something other than what I'm experiencing.


----------



## rbart4506 (Aug 4, 2004)

I think the grease is to thick in the FREEHUB...Not the hub...

I know when I re-lube the freehub in my Powertap it gets noticeably quieter...

I use Slick Honey grease...It's a very lightweight grease...

I'm sure if you contact Sean at Soul he would tell you the proper grease to use in the freehub...


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

Update: I dropped off the bike this morning at my local LBS. Fortunately my favorite mechanic was working so I was able to discuss the issue with him. He's going to look everything over but the consensus between him and one of the other mechanics is that they used grease that was too thick. (as others here have mentioned) He said you have to use a very lightweight grease and he showed me the stuff that they use. It was Chris King, don't recall the exact name. He squirted a little out and showed me how thin it was, almost like water. Anyhow, this mechanic is very competent and I'm confident that he'll have the issue rectified tomorrow. Updates to follow. Thanks to everyone who chimed in.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Bill,

Did you ever get your hub issue resolved. Curious what the outcome was.


----------



## BillyK (Aug 5, 2010)

redondoaveb said:


> Bill,
> 
> Did you ever get your hub issue resolved. Curious what the outcome was.


The pawl spring was damaged. Apparently it's a single spring and when the LBS disassembled the hub to investigate the spring just fell out. There was no evidence that the hub had been greased. I've contacted Sean at Soul and he'll be shipping me out a spring (and some spares) ASAP. I had the LBS install the orignal stock wheel in the interim so I could at least ride it while waiting for the spring to arrive. I think the Soul hub has 6 pawls and due to the broken spring, some or all weren't engaging. I was told that the slippage I was experiencing was due to the drive chain needing an adjustment, not the hub.


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that it sounds like you've got your problem worked out. I've tried every lube, grease, boogers, you name it on my freehub pawls.:mad2: Mine only has three pawls, spring seems to be working fine (at least it's tight). I guess I'll call Neuvation tomorrow and see what they have to say. 

I'm wondering if anyone else out there with Neuvation wheels, mine are R28X's is having this same problem. My buddy just purchased M28X's and his are just starting to make the same "clunking" noise.


----------

